# Live Rock Sellers?



## ridewaveable (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello! I am just starting to collect all the elements to start up my NUVO 50 Lagoon tank and am stuck on whether I should buy dry live rock online or go to the Big Al's (Missisauga) near my house and buy some wet live rock? I have only ever had freshwater tanks and am worried about cycling my first saltwater. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

Dry or wet you can cycle either. With dry rock you have a much better chance of NOT introducing serious pathogens, but with wet rock you have the chance of introducing some good life forms like a good macro that can't be seen but is present.
When I first started in the early 90s I went with live rock all the way.
Now, with seahorses my focus I sterilize any rock (and actually anything else that goes in the tanks) before I start the cycle.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I believe in using live rock even if has been dried out. Once its interduced to your saltwater tank it becomes live again very quickly. 

Buying wet live rock from big Als is going to cost you a premium price. Get ready to spend any where between 8 to 12 dollars a pound. Reminds me of when i bought my first saltwater reef tank rock it was wet and i bought it from the Reef Raft and one rock cost me just shy im of 100 bucks.

Yes you can buy dry man made rock that has never seen the ocean. Better for the planet as well and pay 4 to 6 bucks a pounds and you can even make your own, cheaper.

It's really up to you. How much do you want to spend. Yup I'd fine someone who has some dried out live rock and purchase as much as i need. I bought some last summer for 1 dollar a pound and am still very happy with it.


----------

